# Gateway 3DS Already Blocked



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2013)

According to email responses sent out by the Gateway team the Gateway 3DS flashcart has already been blocked by the recent 3DS update. This has been reportedly confirmed in several emails sent to our members today.

Reportedly they are working on a fix to get the card to work on a v6.x firmware fix but advise all potential early adopters to not update their 3DS for the foreseeable future. 



> [10:33] <|Shadow|> p1ngpong, ok i jsut got a email back from gateway team
> [10:33] <|Shadow|> so its fact
> [10:33] <|Shadow|> Currently  it  is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making
> [10:33] <|Shadow|> it compatible as quickly as possible.
> ...



Mad gay props to Shadow#1 for the news!


----------



## virgildraco (Jun 21, 2013)

ok that's not good


----------



## UltraHurricane (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

That fast?!  

Ah NiN10Doh....   good thing I have 5.x I guess.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duh, ofc.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

But how?  xD


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Before we start shoveling dirt on the gateway, they have said they are still releasing:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-first-3ds-flashcart.348900/page-45#post-4684689

Don't know why that detail is missing from shadow's email.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 21, 2013)

so the Cat & Mouse game begins...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 21, 2013)

Huh, didn't take much for Nintendo to get it blocked.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> But how? xD


Could've worded it better but,
http://gbatemp.net/threads/any-word-from-gba-staff-on-gateway-demo.349887/#post-4684635
(there was another follow-up two posts down)


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nintendo to Gateway:

"Inb4 ur rele4se"


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2013)

I remember peps saying ''Nintendo can't block a 1:1 clone''.
Hah, they can! ;O;


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well they can obviously


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 21, 2013)

This is good news for the 3DS. After all, the friggin thing does not allow for homebrew or rom patching, only piracy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Before we start shoveling dirt on the gateway, they have said they are still releasing:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-first-3ds-flashcart.348900/page-45#post-4684689
> 
> Don't know why that detail is missing from shadow's email.


 
Shadow asked them if the cart was blocked by the new 3DS firmware, not if they were cancelling the release of the gateway. That is why that detail was not in there.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Before we start shoveling dirt on the gateway, they have said they are still releasing:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-first-3ds-flashcart.348900/page-45#post-4684689
> 
> Don't know why that detail is missing from shadow's email.


 
because that's all that was in my email DUH


----------



## hhs (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't updated but I also haven't bought a card. Are nintendo's updates mandatory for new release games or just for the shop? 

I wonder if we can just stay on low firmware forever and just have stripped roms.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Shadow asked them if the cart was blocked by the new 3DS firmware, not if they were cancelling the release of the gateway. That is why that detail was not in there.


 
Yeah, but if you leave some things out, it is just natural that people will ask such questions


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 21, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I remember peps saying ''Nintendo can't block a 1:1 clone''.
> Hah, they can! ;O;


Yeah, but I believe the new update just happens to block gateway. It's hard to believe Nintendo specifically aimed to counter measure the gateway with the new update since it's not released yet.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Yeah, but if you leave some things out, it is just natural that people will ask such questions


 
there was no leaving out of anything


----------



## Arras (Jun 21, 2013)

hhs said:


> I haven't updated but I also haven't bought a card. Are nintendo's updates mandatory for new release games or just for the shop?
> 
> I wonder if we can just stay on low firmware forever and just have stripped roms.


Roms stripped of their updates MIGHT work, but I think one of the previous updates changed the way headers work and anything that uses the new method will be unable to be started by a lower firmware. If something like that happens again you will not be able to load new games whether they are stripped of updates or not.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> there was no leaving out of anything


 
I heard otherwise.. but newer mind.

So the main thing is it can't support games that use firmware v6.x and up...  for now.

If gateway is like DSTWO with UI and patching it so it can work on every 3DS firmware, than there's no cold for them I guess


----------



## heartgold (Jun 21, 2013)

This is awesome news.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> because that's all that was in my email DUH


Usually they communicate via form emails. And the email in the other thread was identical except for the missing detail.


evil goober said:


> This is the email I received.
> 
> It is coming out of course.
> Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making
> ...


I didn't know they were mixing form and custom responses to questions.
Simma down.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 21, 2013)

I almost wonder if a company like Nintendo would ever discover exploits in their code behind closed doors and then knowingly not patch them until the last second just to save some money and troll cart makers once they actually try to make a pirate's profit. Granted that might be giving them too much credit but the thought's always crossed my mind.  What I find legitimately interesting about this though this means that Gateway might have been using previously known tricks to get 3DS hardware "access" the entire time or at least just to get their cart to load.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jun 21, 2013)

Well that was kinda obvious. And if they still release it I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo considers taking certain directions for those using the card. Such as banning you for playing online...

At this point I believe that if its not a card from supercard is not worth it.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 21, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> Well that was kinda obvious. And if they still release it I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo considers taking certain directions for those using the card. Such as banning you for playing online...
> 
> At this point I believe that if its not a card from supercard is not worth it.


supercard is not a god.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Yeah, but if you leave some things out, it is just natural that people will ask such questions


 
What are you talking about? There was nothing left out, the email was a simple inquiry as to if the gateway card was blocked by the latest 3ds update and nothing more and gateway answered the question. You can see the whole email in the screencap in the first post. What else do you want that is supposedly not included?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 21, 2013)

Honestly, it should stay Blocked.
I mean, it still can't run Homebrew, making it totally useless to me.
Only if that problem will be solved, I'll get a Gateway 3DS, I'm using my Supercard DSTWO for Homebrew and ROM Hacks too.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

skarthebloodchild said:


> supercard is not a god.


 
It's not, but its Like a Cockroach, sooo resilient xD

!If you don't like Bugs, don't watch please!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> It's not, but its Like a Cockroach, sooo resilient xD
> 
> !If you don't like Bugs, don't watch please!



I don't like them.
I recently had some as pets but killed em all


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> I almost wonder if a company like Nintendo would ever discover exploits in their code behind closed doors and then knowingly not patch them until the last second just to save some money and troll cart makers once they actually try to make a pirate's profit. Granted that might be giving them too much credit but the thought's always crossed my mind.  What I find legitimately interesting about this though this means that Gateway might have been using previously known tricks to get 3DS hardware "access" the entire time or at least just to get their cart to load.



Companies run tests all the time and as patching costs money it has been know for things to be left to become critical before action is taken.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> I remember peps saying ''Nintendo can't block a 1:1 clone''.
> Hah, they can! ;O;


They can not block a 1:1 clone. This thing is obviously not a 1:1 clone.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Companies run tests all the time and as patching costs money it has been know for things to be left to become critical before action is taken.
> 
> 
> They can not block a 1:1 clone. This thing is obviously not a 1:1 clone.


 

Yup I knew that but peeps said that Gateway is a 1:1 clone but its not.
It obviously isn't cause it got blocked now.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yup I knew that but peps said that Gateway is a 1:1 clone but its not.
> It obviously isn't cause it got blocked now.


 
But to make 1:1 clone, you still need to fully hack the console, right?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> They can not block a 1:1 clone. *This thing is obviously not a 1:1 clone.*


Thanks for being awesome, FAST.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yup I knew that but peps said that Gateway is a 1:1 clone but its not.


Huh, the only one who said that was Pong0128012049 or what's his name, which also spread lots of other bullcrap.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> But to make 1:1 clone, you still need to fully hack the console, right?


 

Yup, fully hack the console, but I still don't think that nobody can make a 1:1 clone, only nintendo.


----------



## FoulPlay (Jun 21, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This is awesome news.


 
This is not awesome at all, devices like this are your one hope for Region Free gaming on the 3DS unless something such as homebrew eventually does come along. Nintendo are the only company to still enforce region lock, as far as I know, which is utter bullshit in a lot of people's eyes who live in English speaking European countries that do not get games when their American friends get them or even get those said games at all...

Apologies to the rest of Europe, but waiting 6 months for a company to change mom to mum and color to colour for the language format we use is always bullshit, a lot of the time I wish we were just classified under "English" when it came to games, a completely separate release away from EUR alongside the Americans and Australians.

The only reason I'd purchase a flash card or install homebrew on my 3DS is Region Lock, this is also goes for the Wii U. This is 2013, yet games such as Scribblenauts Unlimited is still not out in Europe after it being released last year(?) in America...

I hope this get fixed or someone mods the 3DS for region free, I do not wish to wait months and months for A Link Between Worlds which I get the suspicion we will be with no confirmed timeline other than "Late 2013" rather than a specific month... smells like a push back to me.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well Nintendo just shit all over Gateway's parade... but I remember one user saying that if something like this did happen, Nintendo was just throwing a bunch of bombs and one just happened to hit the target. (ish.) You get the point, and I'm thinking that's what happened. The cart was so close, we could taste it. 

All I know is I'm holding out until a) either the price drops, and/or b) the 1:1 limitation is gone.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes Ninty, keep out future Pokemon battles fair!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> What are you talking about? There was nothing left out, the email was a simple inquiry as to if the gateway card was blocked by the latest 3ds update and nothing more and gateway answered the question. You can see the whole email in the screencap in the first post. What else do you want that is supposedly not included?


 

*Snailface* said
"_Before we start shoveling dirt on the gateway, they have said they are still releasing:_
_http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-first-3ds-flashcart.348900/page-45#post-4684689_
*Don't know why that detail is missing from shadow's email."

evil goober *from that link said:
"_This is the email I received._
*It is coming out of course.*
_Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making_
_it compatible as quickly as possible._
_Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so."_



And E-Mail from *Shadow *was:
"_[10:33] <|Shadow|> p1ngpong, ok i jsut got a email back from gateway team_
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> so its fact_
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making_
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> it compatible as quickly as possible._
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so._
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> mailto:[email protected]_
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> > I heard Gateway 3DS was confirmed blocked on 6.0.0-xx 3DS firmware is this _
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> true?_
_[10:33] <|Shadow|> > Thanks_"

But in Shadow Mail there was no "*It is coming out of course.*" (what *Snailface* said also)Now i know that *Shadow *only got that without "It's coming out ofcourse" part, so i said that if you leave something unsaid it's just natural that people (*Snailface*) will ask questions on why gateway left that out, that's all


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> But to make 1:1 clone, you still need to fully hack the console, right?


No, just reverse engineer the card enough to pass a bunch of security checks.


GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yup, fully hack the console, but i still don't think that noone can make a 1:1 clone, only nintendo.


I don't see why it is impossible, but obviously Gateway couldn't do it.

Anyway a perfect 1:1 isn't necessary, it just needs to be close enough to answer whatever challenges Nintendo can make the 3ds throw at it. And of course 'close enough' becomes more difficult as Nintendo releases updates.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Yes Ninty, keep out future Pokemon battles fair!


 
You know that this won't really affect that right? If X&Y become runable on flash carts, you wouldn't be able to tell a difference between a retail copy and the flash copy while the games are running. I'd be more worried about things like Pokebuilder - if they can come out with a 3DS version, allowing people to create Pokemon right from their iPad or iPhone more easily than going into PokeSav or Pokegen.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snailface said:


> No, just reverse engineer the card enough to pass a bunch of security checks.
> 
> I don't see why it is impossible, but obviously Gateway couldn't do it.
> 
> Anyway a perfect 1:1 isn't necessary, it just needs close enough to answer whatever challenges Nintendo can make the 3ds throw at it.


 
Is it possible that they would need to make hardware changes to gateway if nintendo patch 3ds pretty badly, or a good gateway software patch would do the job?

I mean, if gateway can run 3ds roms now, that means it is already good as far as the hardware is concerned. I mean, the don't need to update the hardware in the future, right, just software (if there will be any..as they said)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> derp


Those are two different emails you genius.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Those are two different emails you genius.


 

What is derp? i didnt said that lol  xD

Anyway, that's My point  why did Gateway said that they will be releasing the cart in his email, and in *shadow* email they didn't... did they changed their mind?


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 21, 2013)

FoulPlay said:


> This is not awesome at all, devices like this are your one hope for Region Free gaming on the 3DS unless something such as homebrew eventually does come along. Nintendo are the only company to still enforce region lock, as far as I know, which is utter bullshit in a lot of people's eyes who live in English speaking European countries that do not get games when their American friends get them or even get those said games at all...
> 
> Apologies to the rest of Europe, but waiting 6 months for a company to change mom to mum and color to colour for the language format we use is always bullshit, a lot of the time I wish we were just classified under "English" when it came to games, a completely separate release away from EUR alongside the Americans and Australians.
> 
> ...


But wasn't it already confirmed that you can only play games from your region? This is not homebrew related at all, it's only piracy. I mean, your only benefit is playing games from your region for free.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Is it possible that they would need to make hardware changes to gateway if nintendo patch 3ds pretty badly, or a good gateway software patch would do the job?
> 
> I mean, if gateway can run 3ds roms now, that means it is already good as far as the hardware is concerned. I mean, the don't need to update the hardware in the future, right, just software (if there will be any..as they said)


We don't know yet if Gateway can restore compatibility with a software update or will need to release an upgraded card. I bet on the latter.


----------



## FoulPlay (Jun 21, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> But wasn't it already confirmed that you can only play games from your region? This is not homebrew related at all, it's only piracy. I mean, your only benefit is playing games from your region for free.


 
They were looking into it. This was an actual ray of hope for people who get screwed over by this very annoying issue. Granted, yes, this is only piracy related, but to be honest when a company enforces something that was created because of technology and refresh rate standards of the 80's and 90's which are almost in-existent now because of their own... I don't even know if it's stupidity or greed with them, to be honest... but regardless.. region locking is a system that was implemented to solve the 50/60hz issue in the 80's and 90's... it should not exist now.

The only reason I would even pirate anything on Nintendo's new system is region lock.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 21, 2013)

FoulPlay said:


> This is not awesome at all, devices like this are your one hope for Region Free gaming on the 3DS unless something such as homebrew eventually does come along. Nintendo are the only company to still enforce region lock, as far as I know, which is utter bullshit in a lot of people's eyes who live in English speaking European countries that do not get games when their American friends get them or even get those said games at all...
> 
> Apologies to the rest of Europe, but waiting 6 months for a company to change mom to mum and color to colour for the language format we use is always bullshit, a lot of the time I wish we were just classified under "English" when it came to games, a completely separate release away from EUR alongside the Americans and Australians.
> 
> ...


 
Dude stop crying. lol

Eu is getting a few games before USA.

Mario&Luigi Dream Team comes a month earlier here
Bravely Default flying fairy is stated 2013 here, but 2014 over in the USA (published by Nintendo I think)

Majority of the games have been a close release, apart from a few. Even so waiting a couple of months is nothing, stop whining over a few releases.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> But to make 1:1 clone, you still need to fully hack the console, right?



Older devices and simpler devices you can probably make a clone of code without so much as writing a single line of assembly or knowing word one about any encryption. Slightly newer devices tended to opt for having things home hardware could not hope to match (lead in on optical media being a good one -- datel owning a proper press or something akin to it meant they could do things there that your home burner could not hope to do).
Newer devices have other means still though mass production and having to make simplistic end user devices does complicate things slightly. If you can get the data in the first place then you are in a far better position and may even be able to do without writing a line of code. If what has been said thus far is the case then Nintendo might have gone the simpler route or aimed at another thing they do not want -- the ways you protect against straight pirate clones, clone style cards and full on flash carts are sometimes quite different.


----------



## Boy12 (Jun 21, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


>


 
Exactly!


----------



## FoulPlay (Jun 21, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Dude stop crying. lol
> 
> Eu is getting a few games before USA.
> 
> ...


 

Working in the US 6 months of the year to hit publishing issues in the European territories does this to you. Sorry if you see this as crying, but as a developer stand-point it's also an issue. Even if the games you work on are for completely different devices. Especially when you have family that can't play your work simply because of this stuff. I guess I feel a lot stronger about this seeing the other side of it, but whatever, treat it however you like.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 21, 2013)

All I can say is:
lol


----------



## Runehasa (Jun 21, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Honestly, it should stay Blocked.
> I mean, it still can't run Homebrew, making it totally useless to me.
> Only if that problem will be solved, I'll get a Gateway 3DS, I'm using my Supercard DSTWO for Homebrew and ROM Hacks too.


 

Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore. For things like flashcard the goal is to be able to play new games not games that have been out and emulated on every system since the 90s. If you want to play mario 1 download it and play it from a emulator on your cell phone.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with WiiUbricker,
I believe the 3ds was blocked by chance
(not an exact quote) ( meaning possibly not intentionaly). if it WAS blocked intentionally, that would mean (since it's not released yet) that someone who may have landed a review copy, was working with or tipped the hand to Nintendo, and I'd find the former more likely. The timing is very suspicious though.
ANYWAY, I'm not looking forward to it, just following the news on it, so it's of low interest to me...


----------



## LAA (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow wasn't expecting it to get blocked by that update...
Well I don't plan on getting it as soon as its released anyway, I want multiple ROM support and hopefully homebrew, before I get a flashcart.
Either way, I'll definitely need to update the 3DS eventually when miiverse/accounts come to it.


----------



## Aeter (Jun 21, 2013)

skarthebloodchild said:


> I don't like them.
> I recently had some as pets but killed em all


You monster! 



Snailface said:


> We don't know yet if Gateway can restore compatibility with a software update or will need to release an upgraded card. I bet on the latter.


If it's the latter, I'm throwing them in the shitty clone bin and will wait for a decent team, who thinks, ahead and will produce a more future proof card.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 21, 2013)

This is good news. I would like the 3DS to have a few more years of unadulterated glory before the scene catches up and piracy runs ramant.

Homebrew, yeah its sad we cant do that stuff yet but for some reason, homebrew in some minds means nothing more than a way to load commercial roms...

With great homebrew comes great piracy...


----------



## dark06star (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh well already updated lol. But I am not buying it now anyway, 80$ and it can't support new updates? that would be crap.. If they fix that problem I might buy it ... even though I think it's expensive, especially where I live because everything here is double the price -.-''. Animal Crossing would keep me busy until it gets cheaper or something XD


----------



## T-hug (Jun 21, 2013)

Saw this coming!
The cart will eventually become perma blocked.  Better off waiting to see if the chip decapping brings some kind of software solution.


----------



## Osha (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore.


 
I care. If somehow, the 3DS mode was hacked and stuff like a PS1 emulator could be released on it, it would be fantastic.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore. For things like flashcard the goal is to be able to play new games not games that have been out and emulated on every system since the 90s. If you want to play mario 1 download it and play it from a emulator on your cell phone.


 
Ah, it's just not the same 


BortzANATOR said:


> This is good news. I would like the 3DS to have a few more years of unadulterated glory before the scene catches up and piracy runs ramant.
> 
> Homebrew, yeah its sad we cant do that stuff yet but for some reason, homebrew in some minds means nothing more than a way to load commercial roms...
> 
> With great homebrew comes great piracy...


 
That's what i thought when i first heard word homebrew   i thought that homebrew are programs for consoles that someone made that can run roms xD


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good to know Nintendo's on the ball. It's way too early for 3DS flashcarts to emerge anyways.

Wait a few years until the 3DS has a large collection of good high-quality games _before_ scaring away developers, that's what I think.


----------



## Walkin (Jun 21, 2013)

This is why I didn't update.


----------



## williamcesar2 (Jun 21, 2013)

waiting patiently for CFW  !


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 21, 2013)

This is hilarious.


----------



## wiewcw (Jun 21, 2013)

First of all we must know sth about firmware structure then we could do sth to have knowlegde about use it to promgramming purposes. Ok, if Gateway was blocked ok... but if they now haven't got fix so we must get info from them if they add ability to future update of card... But 1-thing is strange if SuperCard was updated on 24-hours so it was possible - ok but why they (Gateway) still working on it. After that info I refuse to buy it now I'll wait for few next updates of Nintedo FW and if they could provide support.


----------



## Mementos (Jun 21, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> But 1-thing is strange if SuperCard was updated on 24-hours so it was possible - ok but why they (Gateway) still working on it. After that info I refuse to buy it now I'll wait for few next updates of Nintedo FW and if they could provide support.


 
Supecard only plays homebrew/games in DS Mode, the Gateway plays 3DS roms in 3DS Mode, you cant compare those cards. The DS System is known and hacked for long time now, so theyll ahve some experiences. Also the DS scruity systems seems to be not sooo good. The Gateway is the FIRST 3DS card, which have to take care about those whole new 3DS security system. People should give gateway more time to deliver the compatibility. Of course, if it wont works on 6.x.x i wont buy it, though, il give them 2-3 wekks before il realy count them out


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2013)

Kind of hoping that this doesn't get released. Regardless of what some might say, third-party support for the DS and to a greater extent, the PSP fizzled out near the end thanks to piracy. While it didn't really affect major games like Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest as much, it certainly had an effect on the more niche games that relied on the core to sell.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2013)

Gateway? Evidently, Nintendo found a Gate-away.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 21, 2013)

If they can't get it updated to work on the new firmware, then it wasn't worth the money in the first place.
I'm actually glad this happened, I was going to order one once they were released, but I really don't want to sacrifice eShop access for a flashcart that only runs one game at a time, where you can't even switch the game if you care about your saves.
That last thing is what really bothers me about the cart. It can't be that hard to have a way to back up and restore saves on the 3DS itself, for example by backing up the save every time the card is initialized/power cycled (and restoring the save for the respective game if it was changed). That way you would just have to eject and reinsert the cartridge, or power cycle the 3DS. They could even use DS mode to do it if there's no other way.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 21, 2013)

blocked before release... ahh.


----------



## Devin (Jun 21, 2013)

*Switches wireless switch off on 3DS*
Anti-Anti Nintendo Piracy measure.

But yes, for all those with two 3DS' or don't care to update a review is still coming.


----------



## Searinox (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't be so amazed by the fact that they blocked something not even out. This is a general flashcart-blocking update that affects everything. Like before, flashcart developers will have to come up with a new update that gets around it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 21, 2013)

damn you dr edmond brown next time keep your deloreon time machine locked and have a car alarm


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 21, 2013)

His name is Emmett. Emmett Lathrop Brown Ph.D.

Just saying^^


----------



## tsuna (Jun 21, 2013)

What I'm surprised about is how nintendo blocked the flashcart before release. Was the exploit that gateway used obvious or some shit?


----------



## blinkdragonid (Jun 21, 2013)

I learned the hard way and passed up the  ps3 3.55fw. I'm not updating this time.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 21, 2013)

I just don't see the point of updating the 3DS, even if I lose access to the eshop at this point.  None of the features have even been that great anyway. I'm still stuck on the 4.5.x.x release or something along that line.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore. For things like flashcard the goal is to be able to play new games not games that have been out and emulated on every system since the 90s. If you want to play mario 1 download it and play it from a emulator on your cell phone.


 
Simple, I hate Piracy, unless there is no other way.
There are still enough people who want to use Homebrew, and that's excluding Emulators (I hate Emulators as well).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

tsuna said:


> What I'm surprised about is how nintendo blocked the flashcart before release. Was the exploit that gateway used obvious or some shit?



Obvious in the sense that it would be the way any first blush attempt at a flash cart is obvious then yes. They then get to attack it from the same mindset and think "if I am cloning a game cart" and "if we are to use the same ROM images that are already floating about".
Now whether Nintendo has a definitive solution or not remains to be seen, it could go either way really though knowing Nintendo's previously lax attitude towards proper patching (and ignoring them apparently upping their game a tiny bit) I am guessing it is probably something quite basic. Going back to the "not a 1:1 clone" stuff from earlier the trick is to ask what makes it not a 1:1 clone -- for some games the original DS checked to see what the cart returned if it read below 8000 hex as flash carts originally responded with the exact data where a proper cart would not. The number of failure points for the gateway people is uncountable and the number of ones viable for use in a check is only marginally less so I can not really elaborate further.



YamiHoshi.nl said:


> There are still enough people who want to use Homebrew



Back in the day as it were that might have meant something, now everybody can code for android or such like what does it matter?


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

With systems like the ouya and dingu(sp?)based handhelds, is there really a point to hacking these things anymore besides region unlocking that isn't piracy? That's not to say I haven't done it myself in the past but it was more because There wasn't dedicated platforms to do what I wanted on a television or on the go that could be done on a pc.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 21, 2013)

"I'm so glad it got blocked, it was too early for a flash card!"
-"I guess I'll cancel my pre-order"


----------



## Runehasa (Jun 21, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Simple, I hate Piracy, unless there is no other way.
> There are still enough people who want to use Homebrew, and that's excluding Emulators (I hate Emulators as well).


Can you seriously with a straight face name me one piece of homebrew that would make hacking a 3ds worthwhile.


----------



## Coto (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Can you seriously with a straight face name me one piece of homebrew that would make hacking a 3ds worthwhile.


 
*claps*

this. now it would only mean piracy, and that's shit. you'll waste $150 ish dollars on something you won't be able to go online, no homebrew because of no current SDK known to develop homebrew, and be scared if Nintendo sends updates, so your card become nothingness.
-

Nope. No 3DS unlocking yet, let's wait a few years when 3rd party, and development really squeezes the 3DS hardware, connectivity, and games really make their way.

And, there's NOT such 1:1 *CLONE(you could actually fed your custom code), BECAUSE 1:1(structure) WOULD BE THE ORIGINAL COPYRIGHTED DATA, LIVING IN A READ ONLY AREA AS-IS.*


*Nintendo could (and can) check any physical area of their card/ram/cpu code, and find mismatches as those whitelisted(data built by them), against custom code running on such areas(built by hackers, disassembled asm on CPU or RAM will behave logically different than binaries built by nintendo, otherwise the code would be 1:1 equally the data allowed to run).*


----------



## 59672 (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore. For things like flashcard the goal is to be able to play new games not games that have been out and emulated on every
> system since the 90s. If you want to play mario 1 download it and play it from a emulator on your cell phone.


 

playing games made for use with buttons sucks on a device that doesn't have buttons for playing games. Virtual, on screen buttons suck, plain and simple.


----------



## NeoGohan (Jun 21, 2013)

Coto said:


> *claps*
> 
> this. now it would only mean piracy, and that's shit. you'll waste $150 ish dollars on something *you won't be able to go online*, no homebrew because of no current SDK known to develop homebrew, *and be scared if Nintendo sends updates*, so your card become nothingness.



Why would you update if you are not going online?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nintendo won't update your 3DS automatically, lel.
All it does is download the update, then you get the prompt asking you if you want to update or not.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore. For things like flashcard the goal is to be able to play new games not games that have been out and emulated on every system since the 90s. If you want to play mario 1 download it and play it from a emulator on your cell phone.


but they won't be in 3d, I guess the same people who bought oot 3d and starfox 3d and paltry few 3d classics nintendo offers in the eshop, I bought a 3ds to play games in 3d, not 2d. Too bad trolltendo releases a system with 3d hardware promising 3d classics and then only releases like 5 of them in over 2 years.



mariofanatic64 said:


> Good to know Nintendo's on the ball. It's way too early for 3DS flashcarts to emerge anyways.
> 
> Wait a few years until the 3DS has a large collection of good high-quality games _before_ scaring away developers, that's what I think.


 
every system has had "piracy" it never scared them before, wii was the most hacked console and yet only about 1% of the entire user base had an exploited console
and 3ds has been out for 2 years ,that is not too early at all it is quite late actually, what is scaring the devs now? what is their excuse now for the lack of titles right now?



Runehasa said:


> Can you seriously with a straight face name me one piece of homebrew that would make hacking a 3ds worthwhile.


 
yes ,yes I can, new emulator, genesis emulator, n64 emulator etc, with exception of like 2 things android devices don't have 3d screens, I would like to play retro games on emulators in 3d, without glasses and with more native like controls than shitty simulated touch screen ones


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> What is derp? i didnt said that lol xD
> 
> Anyway, that's My point  why did Gateway said that they will be releasing the cart in his email, and in *shadow* email they didn't... did they changed their mind?


 


p1ngpong said:


> Shadow asked them if the cart was blocked by the new 3DS firmware, not if they were cancelling the release of the gateway. That is why that detail was not in there.


 
can u not read?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Can you seriously with a straight face name me one piece of homebrew that would make hacking a 3ds worthwhile.


 
Hey Einstein, there are no Homebrew Apps for 3DS yet!
If you mean, any Homebrew possible, well...let me give you a few great Homebrew on older platforms:

GeckoOS (Make your Console Region Free, for Wii).
CWCheats (Something similar to Action Replay, for PSP).
Priiloader (Make your Console (almost) Brick-Proof, for Wii).
Home Screen Theming (I forgot the name of it, for Wii).
SVSIP (VoIP, for DS).
OtherOS (was official, but this one brings it back, for PS3).
There are even more Homebrew Gems out there, but I don't have all Consoles Homebrewed (my PS3 Super Slim doesn't support any CFW out there).


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2013)

Taking other possibilities from what's already done on the PSP, there's MP3 playing in-game, in-game text and video viewers, etc.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Taking other possibilities from what's already done on the PSP, there's MP3 playing in-game, in-game text and video viewers, etc.


 
In-game screenshots would be cool.  Better folder icons for the home screen, a better browser, an unofficial YouTube app with support for 3D.  I'm actually more interested in 3DS homebrew than I ever was for Wii homebrew (since most of it was pretty lacklustre).

I'm even planning on having a bash at some ideas I have myself with the 3DS, if a hack gets released.  I'd gladly take homebrew with no piracy over having to carry 10 micro SD cards around with me instead of 10 retail game cards.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Can you seriously with a straight face name me one piece of homebrew that would make hacking a 3ds worthwhile.


 
In my mind, I can see infinite possibilities for 3DS homebrew 
I cant wait for 3DS hack :3

When 3DS gets hacked, I think it would be good idea
to make a thread "_3DS homebrew ideas_" for whatever crosses your mind


----------



## Saturosias (Jun 21, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yes ,yes I can, new emulator, genesis emulator, n64 emulator etc, with exception of like 2 things android devices don't have 3d screens, I would like to play retro games on emulators in 3d, without glasses and with more native like controls than shitty simulated touch screen ones


 
Erm, you expect an emulator to -- on-the-fly -- convert games that were made in *2D... to 3D*?

Also, all you mention is emulators, which is really just a guise for *retro piracy* in the hands of most (not all) users who wouldn't have bought the games anyway would they still be on sale. If "emulator" is your only idea of actual, '_useful_' homebrew, then I'm pretty sure you also just want to pirate games in general.


----------



## Arras (Jun 21, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> every system has had "piracy" it never scared them before, wii was the most hacked console and yet only about 1% of the entire user base had an exploited console
> and 3ds has been out for 2 years, that is not too early at all it is quite late actually, what is scaring the devs now? what is their excuse now for* the lack of titles right now?*


What lack of titles? I have more than enough games.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 21, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Erm, you expect an emulator to -- on-the-fly -- convert games that were made in *2D... to 3D*?
> 
> Also, all you mention is emulators, which is really just a guise for *retro piracy* in the hands of most (not all) users who wouldn't have bought the games anyway would they still be on sale. If "emulator" is your only idea of actual, '_useful_' homebrew, then I'm pretty sure you also just want to pirate games in general.


 
yes sure I want to "pirate" games too, and the issue of 3d emulators on 3ds has been discussed to death, and yes it is possible and not that difficult to do, they have had set top boxes for over a decade that convert any 2d video signal to 3d, and they are not very expensive, there is not much to it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yes sure I want to "pirate" games too, and the issue of 3d emulators on 3ds has been discussed to death, and yes it is possible and not that difficult to do, they have had set top boxes for over a decade that convert any 2d video signal to 3d, and they are not very expensive, there is not much to it.



That depends upon a lot of things actually 
The set top boxes are not a truly valid thing to compare against as they can afford a few hundred milliseconds to process data.
Now emulators by virtue of being games with CGI content can afford somewhat different techniques. It varies between 2d and 3d as to what can be done (2d you have decide upon layers and 3d in 3d hardware you can rerender the scene for the other eye if you have enough grunt (a fairly big if).

On top of all this you have to consider that 3d is a tool and things need to be designed for it-- "just add 3d" works about as well as post conversion to 3d of films and those at least cost a fortune.



YamiHoshi.nl said:


> let me give you a few great Homebrew on older platforms:
> 
> GeckoOS (Make your Console Region Free, for Wii).
> CWCheats (Something similar to Action Replay, for PSP).
> ...



Hmm
Not a homebrew per se but a hack loader.
Cheats are good for online now? Granted I do not care and quite like the idea of cheats but we are not at universal/undeniable positive just yet.
The only way to brick normally is to do silly things. Anything else and you are looking at a hardware flasher which is not really homebrew.
We do not call me to make things look pretty so I will leave that.
Because there are not wonderful voip devices available for not a lot elsewhere which part of the reason for the "meh" response?
Homebrew for the sake for homebrew... works for me.
There are a great many pieces of homebrew that eclipse most or all efforts in the official releases world but you have not really sold us on much yet.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry, but that list of yours is funny.
Learn what Homebrew is, and learn what a Cheat Engine can do more than just fucking up Online experience.


----------



## maharito (Jun 21, 2013)

If a 1:1 clone could be made with rewritable memory, then wouldn't that mean you could rewrite a retail cartridge, too? I'm just being logical here.

Also, Shadow cherrypicking which comments to respond to makes me feel a tad uneasy. I'm not a SUPERCARD fanboy so much as an appreciator of a track record, either. Gateway has to earn theirs like anyone else.

FAST6191, I believe the themer you were looking for is MyMenuify. I forget the name all the time myself, even though I just used it a couple weeks ago!

Metoroid0, wouldn't you at least be interested in some high-class 3D photo editing and viewing?


----------



## Arras (Jun 21, 2013)

maharito said:


> If a 1:1 clone could be made with rewritable memory, then wouldn't that mean you could rewrite a retail cartridge, too? I'm just being logical here.
> 
> Also, Shadow cherrypicking which comments to respond to makes me feel a tad uneasy. I'm not a SUPERCARD fanboy so much as an appreciator of a track record, either. Gateway has to earn theirs like anyone else.
> 
> ...


There's a reason the games are called Roms. Short for Read Only Memory, it means that the memory is not rewritable. So no, normal cartridges can't be rewritten.


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2013)

Good, now you can all start buying your games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Good, now you can all start buying your games.


No thanks. I'll stick to sticking up my local Gamestop, thank you. If I can't pirate video games then I shall ninja them!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Good, now you can all start buying your games.


Son do you even know what forum you joined?


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Son do you even know what forum you joined?


 
Neogaf, right?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Neogaf, right?


GBATemp is a site mainly _about_ video game system hacking, flash carts, ROM loaders, etc.

I mean it even started as a GBA ROM hosting site.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> *Neogaf*, right?


God, they're even worse than this place about pretending to be self-righteous. 

Its like every post they have to specify they are backing up their own games. Sure.


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I mean it even started as a GBA ROM hosting site.


 
What happened? Now it's all about anti-piracy, and including DRM into homebrew.


----------



## Another World (Jun 21, 2013)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly who the fork cares about homebrew/emulators anymore.



that is a very ignorant statement. homebrew for systems as old as the commodore 64 are being released right now. a vast majority of gamers enjoy "retro" experiences and unique indie homebrew development. bringing those things to the 3ds would be a wonderful step into a new territory that is just beginning to be explored (rift, google glasses, and other vr set-ups). the ability to play old 3d experiences is a given (vectrex, virtual boy, master system, nintendo, etc), but what would be most intriguing would be the resurgence of a "ds" homebrew community based solely on 3d technology. 

so to answer your question about who no longer cares, i believe that would be you.

-another world


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> What happened? Now it's all about anti-piracy, and including DRM into homebrew.


Well, it's not like Riivolution is a GBAtemp-sponsored project (well, it might be).


Another World said:


> a vast majority of gamers enjoy "retro" experiences and unique indie homebrew development.


A vast majority? I highly doubt that.


----------



## Another World (Jun 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> A vast majority? I highly doubt that.



i guess you have never read about indie releases on PSN, Xbox Live, Android, iOS, Steam's Project Green Light, Nintendo's e-shop, or the hundreds of independently run indie development/homebrew friendly release sites? apparently we don't mingle in the same circles. i read about and interact with thousands upon thousands of gamers and developers who enjoy such experiences. 

gaming got its start for a generation that out numbers your modern experiences. 

-another world


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> now you can all start buying your games.





Rydian said:


> do you even know what forum you joined?


 
Does that mean I'm in the wrong place too?
I never came to this site for ROMs, or other forms of Piracy, but I still like helping out the people in the Letter Box Stationary Thread.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 22, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Does that mean I'm in the wrong place too?
> I never came to this site for ROMs, or other forms of Piracy, but I still like helping out the people in the Letter Box Stationary Thread.


You... _want_... to help people? You're definitely in the wrong place.


----------



## maharito (Jun 22, 2013)

Arras said:


> There's a reason the games are called Roms. Short for Read Only Memory, it means that the memory is not rewritable. So no, normal cartridges can't be rewritten.


I know what ROMs are; I was merely illustrating a point. I don't think we actually want 1:1, i.e. we want rewritable memory--which means a different form of memory would have to be used with different access rates and statistics. If I were Nintendo, I would base anti-piracy measures on the timing of reading headers and stuff. That way, if you're using non-firmware-based loader data (so future anti-piracy updating would always be possible), it would have to be formatted a very specific way in order for the firmware to access it at precisely the right time; combine that with proprietary file systems and conventional library checks, and Nintendo's 3DS piracy reputation might still be intact.

...That said, I'm still curious why Shadow's so tight-lipped. Maybe it's just paranoia, but they don't seem like rookies...meh.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2013)

welp that's it for that. up next wiikey-U


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> welp that's it for that. up next wiikey-U


 
Yeah I'm still waiting for their site to update that device..most likely both the Gateway 3DS and Wiikey U will become duds..if Nintendo can block the UKey its going to go the same route as the Gateway


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Does that mean I'm in the wrong place too?
> I never came to this site for ROMs, or other forms of Piracy, but I still like helping out the people in the Letter Box Stationary Thread.


But you know that the subject is often discussed here, at least, and isn't taboo or anything.



Dark S. said:


> What happened? Now it's all about anti-piracy, and including DRM into homebrew.


The anti-piracy thing is because most people don't know what they're talking about (as usual) and believe outright lies.

DRM in homebrew seems pretty hypocritical with most lines of thoughts, but then again homebrew is about coding what YOU want, and if the author of something wants to put in DRM, they can very well do it.  Though there's only like two or three projects that actually have DRM.  99.99% of homebrew doesn't do it.  That's not an exaggeration, either.  Check out filetrip.net's homebrew sections for the GBA, DS, and Wii, and note the huge number of programs that have no DRM.

It's just that including DRM in homebrew seems like such a radical movement, that it's a commonly-discussed topic.

Also here's the snarky "try reading the first page or looking in the homebrew section of the forums" part of the response.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/wood-firmware-v1-60-r4idsn-update.349391/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/mario-kart-psp-v4-9-psp-homebrew-update.349207/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/powercheck-v1-7-wii-utility-update.349151/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gameyob-a-gameboy-emulator-for-ds.343407/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ndssfc-catsfc-revival.339600/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempgba-ndsgba-revival.343210/
etc.

Also the GBATemp homebrew bounties, etc.

"Well why am I not seeing much right now" - Shit's dead.  The PSP is dead, the DS is dead, the Wii is dead, etc.  And the newer systems only run the older-mode stuff as it is, most development is still to get the newer devices to run the older device stuff.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 22, 2013)

Another World said:


> i guess you have never read about indie releases on PSN, Xbox Live, Android, iOS, Steam's Project Green Light, Nintendo's e-shop, or the hundreds of independently run indie development/homebrew friendly release sites? apparently we don't mingle in the same circles. i read about and interact with thousands upon thousands of gamers and developers who enjoy such experiences.
> 
> gaming got its start for a generation that out numbers your modern experiences.
> 
> -another world


 
he must be younger, the younger generation of gamers just dont get the video game nostalgia factor because they did  not go through the   childhood experience of playing 8 bit  and 16 bit games  etc when they were new


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Good, now you can all start buying your games.


 
That's very funny.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 22, 2013)

Meh, this is good news for piracy.

It means the gateway 3DS is more likely to be legit.
It would not even matter if the gateway 3DS was never updated to work on the latest firmware, so long as we can find away to play games without installing the packaged updates.
But even then, with the amount of games available at the moment it is still a worthy purchase.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 22, 2013)

Another World said:


> i guess you have never read about indie releases on PSN, Xbox Live, Android, iOS, Steam's Project Green Light, Nintendo's e-shop, or the hundreds of independently run indie development/homebrew friendly release sites? apparently we don't mingle in the same circles. i read about and interact with thousands upon thousands of gamers and developers who enjoy such experiences.
> 
> gaming got its start for a generation that out numbers your modern experiences.
> 
> -another world





totalnoob617 said:


> he must be younger, the younger generation of gamers just dont get the video game nostalgia factor because they did not go through the childhood experience of playing 8 bit and 16 bit games etc when they were new


I may not have been alive when the first video games were released, but that has nothing to do with it. I grew up with Genesis at my house and NES/SNES at friends' houses. I think that's fairly retro enough.

And I'm not saying that there is no audience for retro games. I know people that like retro games much more than modern ones, too. But I seriously doubt that most gamers enjoy it. You read about and interact with thousands upon thousands of gamers, but you know that there are billions of gamers, right? I'll play retro-looking games if I enjoy the genre, but that doesn't mean I enjoy retro games. If the same exact games had a modern look, that wouldn't deter me from playing it. It just means that's what's out there, and that it's infinitely times easier for indie/homebrew games to be retro because they're easier to make than AAA blockbusters where they simulate every strand of the player's hair.


----------



## Another World (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> And I'm not saying that there is no audience for retro games.



that is exactly what you implied. 

as soon as hacking/emulation is mentioned the majority of younger gamers ask if it plays n64 and ps1. while my generation asks for atari 2600 and nes. it happens time and time again. but your saying that gamers do not want those experiences and that there is no reason to have homebrew/indie games on the 3ds. if that was the case then why are gamers always asking for them? why do publishers release retro packs? why are there so many sites deidcated to indie/homebrew development? why have many indie (xbox, psn, wii) games the last few years been released with retro-graphics and styling?

-another world


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 22, 2013)

Another World said:


> that is exactly what you implied.
> 
> -another world


No, it's exactly what you inferred. I'm pretty sure I know what I implied. 





> A vast majority? I highly doubt that.


All that means is that I believe the number is less than 50%, not more. Stop assuming your perceptions of people are absolute.


----------



## Another World (Jun 22, 2013)

i'm reflecting the trends. retro games are extremely popular as are retro-styled games. android and ios are full of examples. perhaps you should take off the blinders and purchase some new experiences.

-another world


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I may not have been alive when the first video games were released, but that has nothing to do with it. I grew up with Genesis at my house and NES/SNES at friends' houses. I think that's fairly retro enough.
> 
> And I'm not saying that there is no audience for retro games. I know people that like retro games much more than modern ones, too. But I seriously doubt that most gamers enjoy it. You read about and interact with thousands upon thousands of gamers, but you know that there are billions of gamers, right? I'll play retro-looking games if I enjoy the genre, but that doesn't mean I enjoy retro games. If the same exact games had a modern look, that wouldn't deter me from playing it. It just means that's what's out there, and that it's infinitely times easier for indie/homebrew games to be retro because they're easier to make than AAA blockbusters where they simulate every strand of the player's hair.


 

yeah I have to be in the mood to play retro games and only the really good ones hold that mood for long, usually only the 1st party nintendo titles


----------



## samljer (Jun 22, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I remember peps saying ''Nintendo can't block a 1:1 clone''.
> Hah, they can! ;O;


 
its not technically a 1:1 clone.



FoulPlay said:


> This is not awesome at all, devices like this are your one hope for Region Free gaming on the 3DS unless something such as homebrew eventually does come along. Nintendo are the only company to still enforce region lock, as far as I know, which is utter bullshit in a lot of people's eyes who live in English speaking European countries that do not get games when their American friends get them or even get those said games at all...
> 
> Apologies to the rest of Europe, but waiting 6 months for a company to change mom to mum and color to colour for the language format we use is always bullshit, a lot of the time I wish we were just classified under "English" when it came to games, a completely separate release away from EUR alongside the Americans and Australians.
> 
> ...


 

That's flat out wrong, Gateway clearly stated that it DOES NOT KILL REGION LOCK.
so it wasn't ever a hope of that to begin with.
RTFM, or at least the FAQ on their website.



YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Hey Einstein, there are no Homebrew Apps for 3DS yet!
> If you mean, any Homebrew possible, well...let me give you a few great Homebrew on older platforms:
> 
> GeckoOS (Make your Console Region Free, for Wii).
> ...


 
There's no homebrew because there's no cards to run them;
A card will spark the homebrew scene, derp.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 22, 2013)

samljer said:


> That's flat out wrong, Gateway clearly stated that it DOES NOT KILL REGION LOCK.
> so it wasn't ever a hope of that to begin with.
> RTFM, or at least the FAQ on their website.


Right, but with other developers getting their hands on it, mayhaps they will find a way to bypass region lock. Any progress is good progress. I think that's what they were saying. Or maybe not.


----------



## dehry (Jun 22, 2013)

I wonder how many sites are even going to carry this now that the thing has been blocked. The words "Not compatible with Pokemon X/Y and Smash Brothers" guarantees the person running the flashcart site is going to have a box of them stacked right next to the Acekards, original R4s, and Evolution DSis they have leftover from when they were popular. Someone here may be willing to pay $80 for the cards, but if the store owner is going to have to buy $8000 - $40000 in merchandise, they will want to be sure they make a profit and don't end up selling them at a loss.


----------



## Chocolina (Jun 22, 2013)

Should I cancel gateway?

canceling will cost me $17


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 22, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> Should I cancel gateway?
> 
> canceling will cost me $17


 

The main question is why you ordered in the first place when the team explicitly said to not place any actual money orders on the device as of yet. I really hate to say it this way, but either you can wait it out, or you lost yourself 17 bucks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2013)

how did they even block if it's never been released. ninty must have had spies in their midst who smuggled out a device to them so they can rip it apart to see how to block it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> how did they even block if it's never been released. ninty must have had spies in their midst who smuggled out a device to them so they can rip it apart to see how to block it


 
well because it's not a true 1:1 cart that's how they blocked it


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 22, 2013)

samljer said:


> There's no homebrew because there's no cards to run them;
> A card will spark the homebrew scene, derp.


 
Fun fact: Not even the DS started with Piracy, it started with Homebrew.
Same with the Wii: From Homebrew to Piracy.


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 22, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Fun fact: Not even the DS started with Piracy, it started with Homebrew.
> Same with the Wii: From Homebrew to Piracy.


 
Wii did start with piracy with the wiikey mod chip in  2007 homebrew started with the twilight hack if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Same with the Wii: From Homebrew to Piracy.


the other way around: wiikey to homebrew

ahh fuck it


----------



## BeniBel (Jun 22, 2013)

Wasn't Wiinja the first Wii modchip?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2013)

BeniBel said:


> Wasn't Wiinja the first Wii modchip?


it was a clone of the wiikey if I remember.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> how did they even block if it's never been released. ninty must have had spies in their midst who smuggled out a device to them so they can rip it apart to see how to block it



From what they said it was fairly obvious the gateway people were cloning a cart and they said it worked with present dumps. You get in someone that can think like a hacker and it is not that hard to cook up some checks that you can fire as a broadside of sorts.


As for the wii modchips most of that was because the early stuff was based on the GC before it. Where that sits gets complex.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm now faced with the hard decision of updating to buy animal crossing, or waiting for the gateway 3DS which may end up being useless due to some awesome SD card exploit neimod or some other hacker finds...

Anyone else think this needs a lock?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> I'm now faced with the hard decision of updating to buy animal crossing, or waiting for the gateway 3DS which may end up being useless due to some awesome SD card exploit neimod or some other hacker finds...


It's not like Animal Crossing is going away if you don't update within the next few days.



KingBlank said:


> Anyone else think this needs a lock?


Nope, it's important info for people who were considering the product.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's not like Animal Crossing is going away if you don't update within the next few days.


 
I updated and bought it.
It's not that I'm afraid it will run away. I Just want to use my 3DS! Animal crossing was cheaper and I'm hoping that by the time another worthy title comes along the 3DS scene will be bigger and better, then I might get to choose from a lovely variety of Flashcarts and ask the expert Rydian what one is best 

Btw, Nothing really caught my attention at nintendo direct and if I'm going to be waiting a few years then I may as well do it with a game that chews through superfluous amounts of my time.


----------



## Chocolina (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The main question is why you ordered in the first place when the team explicitly said to not place any actual money orders on the device as of yet. I really hate to say it this way, but either you can wait it out, or you lost yourself 17 bucks.


No... they said to not make pre-orders until they were ready to take pre-orders. And when they started to populate their reseller page with resellers, they were ready for pre-orders.

And seeing as before I was even aware that they were taking pre-orders, one out of three of the US resellers sold out, and it seemed like a better choice to reserve a copy now, with a $5 off coupon code, than to wait and not deal with an out of stock issue. I remember in the  past when I really wanted a flashcart that was "out of stock" and it would be a few months before new shipments came in.

The money itself isn't a big deal. Its having a useless piece of plastic. Even though I have two out-of-date 3DS units, I hate being one of those people that constantly fear updates. Plus dening the updates themselves is pretty annoying, and I actually buy crap from the eShop.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2013)

Not gonna bother reading the stupid shit in the next 8 pages...so...Glad my 3DS is still on 2.2


----------



## Sizednochi (Jun 22, 2013)

I kept saying this could be easily blocked by Nintendo. I remember being told "it's a 1:1 clone blablabla can't be blocked lol. Do you know how n64 flashcards work lol (you asshole, I fucking told you so. You don't know shit about drive emulation as well, this is NOT one)". And they did, and it isn't even out yet! they can block this completely when it's out... That's why I was so unsafe about this flashcard, because I knew the 3DS can block this kind of stuff easily. Once it's released, Nintendo engineers can just make the 3DS detect some feature of the cart's hardware and boom, they'll need to release a hardware revision altogether.

I think the true opening of the console would come with a kernel mode hack, somewhere in the future. We got the fundraiser for the chip decapping completed, it's probably coming. Glad to know that at least I was right (contrary to other people who argued against me wildly).



Xarsah16 said:


> You know that this won't really affect that right? If X&Y become runnable on flash carts, you wouldn't be able to tell a difference between a retail copy and the flash copy while the games are running. I'd be more worried about things like Pokebuilder - if they can come out with a 3DS version, allowing people to create Pokemon right from their iPad or iPhone more easily than going into PokeSav or Pokegen.


 
About that, if you want to hack pokemon to play on X&Y, you would need to go online and from then, the 3DS would require you to update. So even if this flashcard would succeed, I don't think it would be possible (with this, maybe with a save backup tool it could be done, but I really hope not).


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just wonder is there a way to rip a save file from a legit 3DS cart, I only need it for Pokemon X/Y for Pokesav related programs, don't need it for anything else.


----------



## omega59 (Jun 22, 2013)

way to copy-paste from IRC lol.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I just wonder is there a way to rip a save file from a legit 3DS cart, I only need it for Pokemon X/Y for Pokesav related programs, don't need it for anything else.


 
R4 Save Dongle does this. But you can't as of yet modify the save files on post SM3DL saves.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2013)

how the fuck did they know the exploit??..someone sold out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 22, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> R4 Save Dongle does this. But you can't as of yet modify the save files on post SM3DL saves.


 
Thanks, hopefully by then the saves can be modifiable, it will be fun just messing around with Pokemon X/Y saves while staying legit once I can.


----------



## Subzero100 (Jun 22, 2013)

this is what you get for promoting this shit all overt the internet.......what the hell do they think they were going to do?


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jun 23, 2013)

Most of the time there's nothing worth updating for.  Now that Acekard 2i will never get fixed for 3DS, just to wait for DSTWO to get an update before updating the 3DS is a good idea.  So now we see that a 3DS flash card exists so might as well wait even longer for that.

I own one open box red 3DS that still works with acekard 2i and that system is NEVER getting updated.  But then again, we all know how to run the old flash carts on these systems anyway.

I just hope that whoever made the Gateway was smart enough to make it so it can be updated indefinitely.  However we all know that at some point a team gets burnt out and completely discontinues and doesn't release any of their source code too.  So eventually we are all stuck with a brick of hardware.


----------



## SinR (Jun 23, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> how the fuck did they know the exploit??..someone sold out.


 
That's my thought.  Someone undoubtedly forwarded one of the review models to Nintendo, they reverse engineered it and figured how it worked, then created a firmware update (MANDATORY!) that blocked it.

oh well, Kinda glad I decided to wait a generation or two for a 3DS cart


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 23, 2013)

SinR said:


> That's my thought. Someone undoubtedly forwarded one of the review models to Nintendo, they reverse engineered it and figured how it worked, then created a firmware update (MANDATORY!) that blocked it.
> 
> oh well, Kinda glad I decided to wait a generation or two for a 3DS cart


 

If you truly believe this then all I have to say is LOL!!!


----------



## SinR (Jun 23, 2013)

CJL18 said:


> If you truly believe this then all I have to say is LOL!!!


 

Laugh all you want, I have my theories.  Explain how Nintendo was able to block it before it was even released.  They had to have hands-on time with The Gateway


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

SinR said:


> Laugh all you want, I have my theories.  Explain how Nintendo was able to block it before it was even released.  They had to have hands-on time with The Gateway


I am going to break into your house tomorrow, I expect I will either pop a window or use my cheap and cheerful lockpicks to come through a door.

*You spend the next 24 hours putting a brace across the doors and barring the windows.*

Oh dear I can not break into your house in the way I had planned.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 23, 2013)

I understand why certain 3DS owners around the world would be desperate, but somehow other people have been holding out for something like this ever since the kernel exploit hype back in December. Is this flashcart really worth the value of two upcoming 3DS titles? I bet we won't even have to wait too long after this cart's release for the exploit to possibly leak.


----------



## SinR (Jun 23, 2013)

Did I miss something?  Did they explain how The Gateway worked?  like the specifics on how its able to run the ROM image on the MicroSD card. and how the 3DS manages to run the cartridge in the first place?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 23, 2013)

SinR said:


> Did I miss something? Did they explain how The Gateway worked? like the specifics on how its able to run the ROM image on the MicroSD card. and how the 3DS manages to run the cartridge in the first place?


no,no and no.
wait until it gets released.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

SinR said:


> Did I miss something?  Did they explain how The Gateway worked?  like the specifics on how its able to run the ROM image on the MicroSD card. and how the 3DS manages to run the cartridge in the first place?



Issues with only being able to save one game
No menu
No hacked games
No cheats
No region free
No homebrew
Works with existing ROM images.

That screams to me they are just cloning a commercial ROM and have a bit of logic to direct the reads from the 3ds and change them into SD card reads to allow it to work for any game, the ability to swap (save issues not withstanding) probably comes as the result of fiddling with the order of a game, some other homebrew on the DS or something like that (personally I would have gone switches on top of the cart, some switches you can connect to the cart or a detection for numbers of power ons without a SD card in the slot but that is a different matter entirely).

As Nintendo I know the 3ds read protocol inside and out, as gateway or indeed any public hacker I can infer a lot of things by watching it on my scope but I do not know everything and every tricky that can be done -- even on the DS it was non trivial, a good example of that would be below 8000 stuff that was actively and extensively used as an anti piracy method, it had a "secure area" and it goes on.
If they are using existing dumps they might not be a full dump (no DS ROM dumped yet has a full secure area for instance, several later dumps were also missing a part of the header, a useless part but missing none the less) and then you just read the area that is not complete and you have yourself a detection method.
If they are using basic logic it might not be fast enough or it might not behave in the same manner (or indeed you could change the setup in a manner that would trouble no commercial game but might frustrate the obvious route for a flash cart). Any potential differences (more current, higher latency, incorrect responses) can be used to detect things and any differences you can detect you can use to shut things down. There is an adage in security that reads the defender has to protect against every attack, the attacker only has to get it done once. Normally Nintendo is on the defence but not in this instance, similarly modern security reads something like "if you have a virus on your computer then you have failed regardless of whether your AV program stopped it or not".

When you do this sort of thing on an established network/IT setup it is usually called penetration testing and it is a big deal in the security world. The term probably still applies here though it is not ideal, suffice it to say though you can find people versed in hacking or just speak to some of your programmers if they are good (this is tricky as the one that takes things apart is not always the one that builds it) there are people out there you can get to pull things apart and attack it.


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 23, 2013)

SinR said:


> Laugh all you want, I have my theories. Explain how Nintendo was able to block it before it was even released. They had to have hands-on time with The Gateway


 

Because it's their system and they know how everything works; all Nintendo had to do was change their security codes and add security checks. Just like when Xbox 360 came out with xgd3 and it reflashed your console back to stock same scenario right here I think. Different codes different format...now the question is can gateway counter it, because if it truly was from a exploit then I don't think they can if Nintendo closed the doors on it.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 23, 2013)

Have NONE you EVER heard of white hat hacking? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 23, 2013)

No surprise in that, they aren't dumb.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jun 23, 2013)

So this new update only blocks flash cards?? Any news about the 3DS system?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 23, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> So this new update only blocks flash cards?? Any news about the 3DS system?


It includes the save data backup feature.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jun 23, 2013)

at "Amber Lamps": sc2 works with fw 1.20 on 3ds 6.xxx just found the patch on their site


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jun 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It includes the save data backup feature.


 

That means it's an important update


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 23, 2013)

Gateway 3DS emailed me this morning with this:

Currently  it  is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making
it compatible as quickly as possible.
Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so.

So even as of today they are no closer to getting this to work with the current firmware..I will give them the benefit of the doubt til the end of the week, if its the same song and dance I will just go ahead and update and purchase the games that I want. I'd rather stay legit than worry all the time about updates


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 23, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Gateway 3DS emailed me this morning with this:
> 
> Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making
> it compatible as quickly as possible.
> ...


 

They've copy/pasted that same message to everyone that asked, so you're not the only one.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> They've copy/pasted that same message to everyone that asked, so you're not the only one.


 
Oh I didn't know..so its probably one of those automatic emails..they probably didn't even read my message LOL..I guess I can try emailing them back and asking them if they are any closer to updating it but will probably get the same stupid message back


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 23, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Oh I didn't know..so its probably one of those automatic emails..they probably didn't even read my message LOL..I guess I can try emailing them back and asking them if they are any closer to updating it but will probably get the same stupid message back


 

I don't think it's necessarily bot written, but I think they get this question more than enough times so they just copy paste it in.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I don't think it's necessarily bot written, but I think they get this question more than enough times so they just copy paste it in.


 
If they had something they would have updated their site..this thing is beginning to look like a fail..but will see what happens


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 23, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> If they had something they would have updated their site..this thing is beginning to look like a fail..but will see what happens


 

I'm getting concerned myself. Sadly, my own sponsors have no real news for me either, and even they don't know when they're getting stocks of the item. I'm going to wait this out, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I'm getting concerned myself. Sadly, my own sponsors have no real news for me either, and even they don't know when they're getting stocks of the item. I'm going to wait this out, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


 
The two games that I want are Donkey Kong and Animal Crossing New Leaf..right now there is no sale on them so I am willing to wait on the update from Gateway 3DS, but right now its not looking good and I would never purchase something without them releasing a fix for the update..I will be updating either way, either with them fixing it or my 3DS staying legit til they figure it out..the update is too good to not go ahead with it


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 24, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> The two games that I want are Donkey Kong and Animal Crossing New Leaf..right now there is no sale on them so I am willing to wait on the update from Gateway 3DS, but right now its not looking good and I would never purchase something without them releasing a fix for the update..I will be updating either way, either with them fixing it or my 3DS staying legit til they figure it out..the update is too good to not go ahead with it


 

Either way, I am kind of lucky as I have not updated my 3DS since Fire Emblem Awakening hit North American shores. There's quite a hoard of games I am interested in testing out, but until they get things sorted out, I'm not hopeful, considering their last major contact was June 4th. Best we can do is wait it out, and hope Devin gets a copy soon.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 24, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Either way, I am kind of lucky as I have not updated my 3DS since Fire Emblem Awakening hit North American shores. There's quite a hoard of games I am interested in testing out, but until they get things sorted out, I'm not hopeful, considering their last major contact was June 4th. Best we can do is wait it out, and hope Devin gets a copy soon.


 
Maybe eventually they will figure out how to update their card..I don't mind updating and waiting for them to do so..I pretty much assumed that Nintendo would find a way to block the card, they hadn't updated their system in months then BOOM an update, and I don't believe in coincidences. and you're right, no update since June 4th, reminds me of the true blue dongle when that was popular, remember they promised some grand update to their dongle (This was before Rogero released his hack) then we never heard from true blue again, this might be the case here, or it might not..either way I haven't seen any new games posted anyway and I don't mind spending the money on good games just waiting for them to go on sale


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 24, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Maybe eventually they will figure out how to update their card..I dont mind updating and waiting for them to do so..I pretty much assumed that Nintendo would find a way to block the card, they hadnt updated their system in months then BOOM an update, and I dont believe in coincidences. and your right, no update since June 4th, reminds me of the true blue dongle when that was popular, remember they promised some grand update to their dongle(This was before Rogero released his hack) then we never heard from true blue again, this might be the case here, or it might not..either way I havent seen any new games posted anyway and I dont mind spending the money on good games just waiting for them to go on sale


 

Ah, money's tight on me right now, so I'm not gonna go out and game splurge anytime soon.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 24, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Ah, money's tight on me right now, so I'm not gonna go out and game splurge anytime soon.


 
I know what you mean..me too..was hoping that the Wii U Key would come out as well but they haven't updated their site either


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 24, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Have NONE you EVER heard of white hat hacking? SERIOUSLY?


I guess not please continue


----------



## natkoden (Jun 24, 2013)

Now I hope they never hack the 3DS or release another crapcard like this one.


----------



## SinR (Jun 24, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Have NONE you EVER heard of white hat hacking? SERIOUSLY?


 
So... the Gateway was an inside job to expose a potential exploit?

/boggle


----------



## wchill (Jun 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Issues with only being able to save one game
> No menu
> No hacked games
> No cheats
> ...


 

I always thought about possibly ripping apart a couple of retail 3DS carts, hooking up an oscilloscope and trying to reverse engineer the communication protocol between the 3DS and the cartridge, then using that data to create something like the WODE (though it wouldn't be as pretty). It would have been fun to create my own flashcart that way.

Think a Raspberry Pi connected to the 3DS basically faking a retail cartridge. Though you still have to address the potential issues as mentioned previously. Latency and response time would probably be the hardest, as logic level conversion and current limiting would both add a bit of lag to the communication.

It'd be a fun project for me to do, even if I failed (which would probably be the case).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 24, 2013)

wchill said:


> I always thought about possibly ripping apart a couple of retail 3DS carts, hooking up an oscilloscope and trying to reverse engineer the communication protocol between the 3DS and the cartridge, then using that data to create something like the WODE (though it wouldn't be as pretty). It would have been fun to create my own flashcart that way.
> 
> Think a Raspberry Pi connected to the 3DS basically faking a retail cartridge. Though you still have to address the potential issues as mentioned previously. Latency and response time would probably be the hardest, as logic level conversion and current limiting would both add a bit of lag to the communication.
> 
> It'd be a fun project for me to do, even if I failed (which would probably be the case).


I know I'd be interested in keeping up with your progress if you were to do so, as would a bunch of other people. Just don't expect them to donate $2000 to the cause.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 24, 2013)

SinR said:


> So... the Gateway was an inside job to expose a potential exploit?
> 
> /boggle


 

white hat hacking is used by companies to find out loopholes. nintendo probably has a few developers working together to find ways to hack their consoles and then patch those ways up. it is a common practice in the industry. This has NOTHING to do with the gateway, really, nintendo just managed to find the exploit the gateway uses and fixed it...


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jun 25, 2013)

77Urmel77 said:


> at "Amber Lamps": sc2 works with fw 1.20 on 3ds 6.xxx just found the patch on their site


 
cool I'll have to get that.  I'm waiting for the Gateway 3DS to launch before updating anything too.


----------



## wiewcw (Jun 26, 2013)

But SuperCard is long long time on Nintendo based flash card retail market and they have great team since years. Gateway is unnown brand for me - I was not get this as good to buy after one video showing it as working. I was worried about how many "exploit" they have - if it is exploit or sth - even now we do not know how it was working? OK first situation when they try to release sth and have only one exploit it is not good for future and trust for them as team that have fast support team.


----------



## Champo (Jun 28, 2013)

I just checked my version and I'm running 3.x 

I'm still waiting for what comes after the Gateway, but good to know I'll be ready.


----------

